# Jimmy - 3 year old Ruby King Charles Cavalier Spaniel



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Meet Jimmy. A nervous but beautiful 3 year old ex breeding King Charles Cavalier Spaniel, in need of a loving, understanding and patient home to help him gain confidence and learn what being a dog is really about. 















Jimmy is good with older children and dogs. We would like Jimmy to live with at least one other dog to help show him the ropes.

Jimmy was initially very nervous and spent the first week avoiding everything and everyone but with time and patience, he is coming out of his shell and proving to be a very sweet boy.

He has now started going on walks and is taking it all in his stride which is remarkable for a dog that has previously not been walked.

Jimmy also has now started going out into the garden with the other dogs in his foster home voluntarily and was even brave enough to chase a ball for a little while.

Jimmy has no known health issues though does need to lose weight to keep him fit and healthy. With regular walks and a controlled diet, this should not be a problem.

Lovely little Jimmy has been castrated, vaccinated and micro chipped. He is currently on foster in Launceton, Cornwall but we re home across the UK.

Can you offer Jimmy the patient home he needs?





























If you're interested in adopting Jimmy, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Jimmy is doing wonderfully in his foster home and with baby steps at a time he is really starting to enjoy home comforts. 
He went to the vets today to have the stitches from his castration removed and was a very good boy. His weight loss is also going well and he has almost lost a kilo


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Jimmy is doing very well in his foster home. He is becoming more trusting and proving to be a lovely boy. He is now enjoying his walks and doing well on the lead. His only flaw is that he is a snorer!! Can anyone offer beautiful Jimmy a home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Now reserved


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Jimmy has now been re homed but we have another ex breeding ruby cavalier waiting for a home who can be seen on our forum here Friends of the Animals RCT Forum - Carys, Ruby Cavalier, 4 years old approx


----------

